# Duck decoys



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I’ve got a smorgasbord of decoys that quite frankly I just want gone. Make me a reasonable cash offer for the lot and I can be flexible.

34 Floater Duck Decoys


11 Bigfoot goose Decoys


Duck Decoys


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

For some reason the KSL links didn't work on the first post:
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/61339963
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/61339906
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/61339950


----------

